# Torem Vs CLOMID/Nolva? Restart!



## jomamma007 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey guys, attempting cashouts restart
wondering if anyone had success with Torem and at what dosage?

Know that I react poorly to clomid and nolva and I'm thinking about trying Torem. 
Only problem is that this isn't a pct, it's a restart from being on TRT a year at 22 years old. 

Going to blast HCG for 10 shots EoD of 2000iu a piece alongside 5.mg arimidex then begin SERM(either Torem solo, torem/nolva, or nolva/clomid).


----------



## bronco (Mar 5, 2014)

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/10734-Toremifene-pct

Above is how i ran toremifene, with my blood work. Biggest problem is finding some that is legit, research companies are hit and miss. I ran it solo


----------

